
Zynga to sell, lease back SF headquarters for $600M - Umofomia
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Zynga-to-sell-lease-back-SF-headquarters-for-13901353.php
======
Areading314
Seems to be a desparate move, since it will trigger a property tax re-
assessment, incurring a $6M/year property tax bill, in addition to having to
make the lease payments.

